# So off they go, say goodbye to Fernando and Gizmo.



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Fernando whent to his new home yesterday and Gizmo whent home today...
Ive sent the chipeople link to both new homes so hoepfully they will join and keep us all updated, (if not ill have to lol)

Roxie is here untill the 31st, and Rosie is here to stay.

Heres some pics!
Fernando








Fernandos with his New Momma









Gizmo








I dont have one of him with his new momma, so heres one with MY momma









Roxie








and as i said shes still here for 2 more weeks...but i wont deprive you of a second pic lol









and of course, the little lady staying here with us (otherwise known as my parents new chihuahua puppy)
Rosie


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww they're all soo precious. :love5: I really love Fernando! He looks alot like Dodger to me.  It must be so hard to say goodbye to them.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg cuuuuute!! i LOVE fernando! sooo freakin adorable!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they are all so gorgeous


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

very cute!!! i LOVE the first pic of fernando, very cute!looking at those pics makes me think- i defiantely couldnt be a breeder, i WOULD keep them all!!! hahahahah!!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

It must have been difficult to say g'bye! They are all sooooo adorable! I just love love Chi babies!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Bye boys!!! :love5: I think Fernando might be my favorite out of the bunch but it's so hard to pick. :lol:

I'm so glad one is staying with your parents!! We will expect pics while she grows up you know. :wink:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG how sweet!!! :love5:


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

They are all so cute.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello To All

It's Gizmo's mommy here. lol Karen is my name. Gizmo is settling in quite nicely. I love him to pieces and he's so much fun. He's going today with us to see his mommy, daddy and sisters. ( they are good friends of ours). We've seen all these puppies since day one. I must admit Roxie was my fave at first, then Fernando..as they changed Fernando was my fave lol...change my mind like the weather here..once I knew Gizmo was still available I just had to have him. Now of course he is my all time fave.
I will try and get some new pic's of him IF I can get my camera to load them onto the computer..been having problems with it lately.
Anyway, glad to be here, Foxywench gave me the link to here..Thanks for having me.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

welcome to the group, its pretty cool round here, lots of good info too!!!


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks LOL I almost want to type your real name since I am not use to Foxy..Thanks for the link also, I have spent time this morning going through the forums...like I should be doing laundry and getting it done since were leaving soon for your place lol


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG :love5: so darn cute! Awwww


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Foxy your babies are gorgeous!!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

glad you joined


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome Karen. I'm glad you joined as well.. that means we get to see more pictures of Gizmo  I think that he was my favorite of the pups as well


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Foxy, I think you're a great breeder and I absolutely LOVE your pups!! Oh man, I wish I was closer!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

that means alot to me Ory, thank you!!!


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

They are so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Rosie is just too cute with the little circles around her eyes! OMG. They are all cute! Karen welcome! I don't know how you made a choice!


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

*LOL I really didn't make a choice..knowing the family and being close to them I knew which pups were taken when taken, Gizmo was the only one left when I decided I had to have one..Roxie was my fave at first, then Fernando then as they grew and got bigger I couldnt decide at all lol...But now when I look back Gizmo being the odd color really stood out for me. It was so cool to watch them grow throughout the weeks (we were staying there while looking for a new house) so I got to see them daily. 
In my mind I have the best one lol but we all say that don't we? Gizmo is so good, he's been home over a week now and has only had 4 accidents on the floor, mostly makes it to his pee pad...he's such a good boy. He's funny, keeps me company and really my life is full of excitment now again..
Have a great day all
Karen (Gizmo's mommy)*


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

Welcome Gizmo's Mom! Your new baby is beautiful! You are so lucky to have found him! Foxywench all the pups are gorgeous and healthy looking!! My husband and I plan to get a new chi in the spring. If you have a litter then maybe we could make the trip to see your beautiful pups. We live in Philadelphia and I don't know too much about the area breeders. You did a wonderful job with your pups!!!


----------



## luv4huas (Oct 25, 2006)

i lik apple head they have good 1s. o so fun


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thank you wonder chi. we did well with that litter, i dont think ill be having any more breeding females for a while, but i do occasionally have breeder friends with chi pups that they couldnt place or havent placed yet (this area notorious for paris wannabe's, unfortunatly too many think if there bigger than 3lbs there not worth their time)...but let me know when your ready and ill let you know if i know of anyone. im a little bit of a breeder snob lol, i only "help" those i deem "worthy" lol.


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Foxy! When we are ready I'll definitely ask you for help. We just want a healthy baby!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

YAY! Gizmo's mommy joined! LOL!


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Glad you joined! The babies are so precious


----------

